# Doxycycline/Upset Belly



## ForMyDogs (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone 
Our hound, Bailey, is on doxycycline for lymes. She's been on it before without any side effects. This morning I gave her the meds with her breakfast, and about an hour later "hello regurgitation." I add Geneflora to her food everyday, and at lunch gave her plain nonfat yogurt to hopefully soothe her stomach. We'll see after work how that sidedish was tolerated. :tongue1:

Any other suggestions for medicine stomach soothers? She's excellent at taking the pills, so any food suggestions will work for her.

Thank you!

Amy JK


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is this the first time this has ever happened? If so I wouldn't worry too much about it. It may just be a coincidence.


----------



## ForMyDogs (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, this is the first time, and I was quite surprised! I'll try to be a patient mom and hope it's coincidence. Thank you. :smile:

Amy JK


----------

